# I think I just got 2 counterfeit Caliber IV hygrometers from Amazon...



## Skitals (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi. I'm new to the hobby. I started off with some cheapo hygrometers that are wayyyy off, to the point they are worthless. So I decided to get two Caliber IV hygrometers because of the reviews, accuracy, and manual calibration. Check out what Amazon sent me:















No branding on the box, no branding on the hygrometer, no branding/warranty on the instructions, no text under the buttons, no logo on the back, cheap crappy magnets that fell off in the box, and complete #$% accuracy out the box.

This was for two "Caliber IV Digital Hygromter by Western Humidor", *sold by Good Life Products*, fulfilled by Amazon (Prime). Paid $25 each.

Not off the a good start :shock: Be careful which Amazon vendors you buy from.


----------



## chadderkdawg (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like Good Life Products has 100% positive reviews, I would call them and let them rectify the issue, because one negative review will drop their 100% rating.


----------



## Skitals (Jan 1, 2015)

After playing with it a little, it doesn't even have the same functionality... no way to calibrate. The two buttons are a min/max button and clear.

Seems strange the seller has perfect feedback. How many people before me do you think they ripped off and were too nice to not leave feedback, or didn't know they got fake goods. Not the first time I've gotten counterfeit goods on Amazon. Usually it's cellphone cases (Spigen and the like). It drives me nuts Amazon allows this crap in their warehouses, even for sellers with horrible feedback.


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

Great...My Caliber IV should be arriving today through Amazon...it is from Cigar Essentials though, so hopefully they get it right. I'll be sure to check it over well before I accept it as GTG.


----------



## Skitals (Jan 1, 2015)

Ilroy said:


> Great...My Caliber IV should be arriving today through Amazon...it is from Cigar Essentials though, so hopefully they get it right. I'll be sure to check it over well before I accept it as GTG.


I think you will be fine through Cigar Essentials (or any cigar related company). Looking at this seller listing, it's a mish-mash or random crap that probably fell off the back of a truck :mrgreen: I usually just look for the Prime check mark and think I'm GTG. Oh well. These are going back to Amazon, along with the cheapos way outside their +/- 5% accuracy (Elitech LT-2, $12.50 each so really not that cheap), and the spanish cedar tray that showed up busted.

I was going to reorder through Cigar Essentials, but they only have 1 available and aren't shipping until the 10th. Ended up ordering two HygroSet II round shipped/sold by Amazon. Not exactly what I want, but this has already set me back two days (newair 280 is coming this week and I want to get some hygrometers calibrated asap).


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Skitals said:


> I think you will be fine through Cigar Essentials (or any cigar related company). Looking at this seller listing, it's a mish-mash or random crap that probably fell off the back of a truck :mrgreen: I usually just look for the Prime check mark and think I'm GTG. Oh well. These are going back to Amazon, along with the cheapos way outside their +/- 5% accuracy (Elitech LT-2, $12.50 each so really not that cheap), and the spanish cedar tray that showed up busted.
> 
> I was going to reorder through Cigar Essentials, but they only have 1 available and aren't shipping until the 10th. Ended up ordering two HygroSet II round shipped/sold by Amazon. Not exactly what I want, but this has already set me back two days (newair 280 is coming this week and I want to get some hygrometers calibrated asap).


Make sure you check out the HygroSets, I've had a couple of customers complain about counterfeit HygroSets through Amazon. The good news is, HygroSet will still honor the warranty if you provide the receipt.


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm sure you're probably right @Skitals. Up to this point I haven't had any issues with anything I've gotten from amazon, and if there's a problem, it'll be handled.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

That is strange, I would certainly send them back. Mine has silk screened words below the top button is SET and below the bottom button is Max/Min clear. To calibrate you hold the set down until you get a number in the display. From the factory it should be 0. Then hit cycle through by pushing the bottom button until you get what you need being anywhere from -6% to +6%.

Other then the missing silk screen and Caliber IV being molded into the plastic in the lower right hand corner and Western Logo on the back left side the casing appears identical. This looks the the results of a Chinese ghost shift. They run one or two shifts making the items for their paying client then use their intellectual property to run a ghost shift for 100% profit and usually using cheaper parts to make the items with. Thats what sucks about China. They dont have copyright laws and thumb their noses up at the laws of others. They have cloned Mercedes so close that you can interchange doors on them and have a perfect fit.

Its sad that Amazon is becoming as bad as flea bay with counterfeit items. I got a fake high $$ Iphone case last year and immediately filed a complaint with amazon and they refunded my money before the vendor even had a chance to say a word.


----------



## Skitals (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm very familiar with clones coming out of Chinese factories from the same assembly lines. Unfortunately in this case, the functionality isn't even the same. There is no set button or way to calibrate. This is just a generic crap hygrometer dressed up to look like a Caliber IV :shock: Based on the looks, its very possible the case is from the same assembly line, but not the good bits inside.

Already back in the mail and refund has been processed. The hygrosets should show up Wednesday :mrgreen:


----------



## colavita22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry you got burned on the deal. I hope they make good on it. Thanks for posting this so no one else gets burned.


----------



## Dennis0311 (Dec 17, 2014)

Good to kow I look for the pirme check and just order away. Its good to keep an eye out for those things.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

The more recent Xikar hygrometers don't have calibration functionality either. However, from the pics, I think you got some cheap Chinese knockoffs. The vendor, _Good Life Products_, you mentioned may be equally the victim in this and perhaps never even saw the product they fulfilled. As recommended, take it up with Amazon. They should make good on this. Unfortunately, they can't make up for your wasted time and frustration. Amazon should know that a product isn't being fulfilled as presented.


----------



## Cigar Oasis (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Skitals,

My name is Chaim Kohn and I represnt Cigar Oasis/Western Humidor.

You are correct. Those are 100% fake counterfeits and we are working getting them removed from Amazon and having that seller "Good Life Products" banned from future sale. It is taking some time though.

If you would please be willing to notify Amazon of this and provide those pictures as you did here that would be great help and if you call us we will send you a 1 Free Caliber IV as a thank you.

The same goes for anyone else reading. I wish to make it clear that as of now only the seller "Good Life Products" is selling the fakes. "Cigar Essentials" is an authorized reseller of our products and is selling the genuine Caliber IV.

Thank you!



Skitals said:


> Hi. I'm new to the hobby. I started off with some cheapo hygrometers that are wayyyy off, to the point they are worthless. So I decided to get two Caliber IV hygrometers because of the reviews, accuracy, and manual calibration. Check out what Amazon sent me:
> 
> View attachment 51727
> View attachment 51728
> ...


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

Cigar Oasis said:


> Hi Skitals,
> 
> My name is Chaim Kohn and I represnt Cigar Oasis/Western Humidor.
> 
> ...


Way to step up! RG for you!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Cigar Oasis (Dec 12, 2013)

About the Free Caliber IV. Just call us at 516-520-5258 and mention this thread.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Skitals said:


> I'm very familiar with clones coming out of Chinese factories from the same assembly lines. Unfortunately in this case, the functionality isn't even the same. There is no set button or way to calibrate. This is just a generic crap hygrometer dressed up to look like a Caliber IV :shock: Based on the looks, its very possible the case is from the same assembly line, but not the good bits inside.
> 
> Already back in the mail and refund has been processed. The hygrosets should show up Wednesday :mrgreen:


Sorry that this bad experience is leading to another. I has no luck at all with Hygroset, wouldnt calibrate for dodo. I do however have multiple Caliber IVs are as good as they get.


----------



## Skitals (Jan 1, 2015)

JustinThyme said:


> Sorry that this bad experience is leading to another. I has no luck at all with Hygroset, wouldnt calibrate for dodo. I do however have multiple Caliber IVs are as good as they get.


Not what I wanted to hear. I guess I will take Cigar Oasis up on their offer  That level of attentiveness and customer service does not go unnoticed!


----------



## Skitals (Jan 1, 2015)

Victory! Good Life Products is no longer selling this product on Amazon.


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Cigar Oasis said:


> Hi Skitals,
> 
> My name is Chaim Kohn and I represnt Cigar Oasis/Western Humidor.
> 
> ...


Now that is customer service!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> Sorry that this bad experience is leading to another. I has no luck at all with Hygroset, wouldnt calibrate for dodo. I do however have multiple Caliber IVs are as good as they get.


i really like my Hygroset. I actually just recalibrated it yestready with the boveda kit and after a year of use it was off 1% im happy espically for the price i got it off cbid


----------



## Skitals (Jan 1, 2015)

Cigar Oasis said:


> About the Free Caliber IV. Just call us at 516-520-5258 and mention this thread.


Just called. Lady that answered sounded like she had no clue what I was talking about or what puff dot com was, but she took down my name and email :laugh:


----------



## Cigar Oasis (Dec 12, 2013)

I just want to clarify in case my messages above were confusing, the offer for the free Caliber IV was directed only toward "Skitals" as a thank you for taking the time to notify the public and Amazon of this issue.

Amazon has since removed the counterfeit sellers. I hope to continue logging onto puff to answer questions about Cigar Oasis products. Thank you Puffers!



Cigar Oasis said:


> About the Free Caliber IV. Just call us at 516-520-5258 and mention this thread.


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

I wound up with some fake IIIs a while back from a seller on Amazon. Returned and bought some IVs from Neptune through Amazon. Apart from the counterfeit IIIs being wildly inaccurate, the button shape was different and a few other minor differences. Exactly the same packaging as my real IIIs, though. Know who you're buying from, I guess.


----------



## Ilroy (Nov 19, 2014)

Got my IV 2 days ago from Cigar Essentials through Amazon and it's the real deal. Checked calibration with a new 65rh boveda and it was dead on right out of the box. I guess for items like this, I'll make sure to pick Cigar Essentials on Amazon in the future...


----------



## Skitals (Jan 1, 2015)

Look what just came in the mail! No question this is the real deal. Thanks Cigar Oasis!


----------



## Almi (Jan 4, 2015)

Skitals said:


> Look what just came in the mail! No question this is the real deal. Thanks Cigar Oasis!
> 
> View attachment 51788


Now that is Excellent customer service!!!!!


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Cigar Oasis said:


> Hi Skitals,
> 
> My name is Chaim Kohn and I represnt Cigar Oasis/Western Humidor.
> 
> ...


+1, to step up, good call sir. PS
Will do a goodle search, I ned one for my future NEW Savoy Humidor...Thanks...PS


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

Cigar Oasis said:


> About the Free Caliber IV. Just call us at 516-520-5258 and mention this thread.


Just read this....Thanks Gigar O.


----------



## steelman (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the excellent customer service Cigar O. You have a future customer in me also.

Cheers,

steelman


----------

